# How bad do your boarding pants smell...How many days on them? lol



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok so this should be interesting to see what you all do. I have lots of diff pairs of pants and usually try and spread the wear and then I don't have to wash them as often or more then once a season etc. So this year I only have 27 days on snow as I write this. BUT, all of them except 1 have been spent in my 08/09 Volcom Entities pants! :thumbsup:

That's not really all that cool or worth talking about. What is though is the fact that I have 26 days of boarding and 1 Vail pass snowmobiling day on them and I have NOT WASHED THEM!!!!!!! Writing this thread occurred to me when I got in the car after riding today, wow, yeah. The pants have held up amazingly well though, other then the smell!

So far this year they have seen:

27 days of sweaty ass
Numerous beer spills and maybe a bloody mary or 2
Tree branches, farts
Paint transfer from features at Echo Mountain
Gouge that took a huge chunk of my skin out and only a tiny hole in the pants
Bottoms drug in the dirt, no fraying
Smashed between weird obstacles and my arse other wise known as sitting

I really don't treat them nice and they rock. So ladies and gentlemen...boys and Canadians... How many days do you have on your pants WITHOUT washing them??

I know from standing in lift lines and my senses based out of the eye and nose that there are a TON of stinky no pants washing hippies out there...we're talking REAL BAD!

Whatcha got??


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I recommend washing your ass. If you're wearing something under your pants (thermals, etc.) your pants shouldn't be stinking. If they are, it's a your ass stinks problem, not a you haven't washed your pants problem.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

my jacket stinks a lot more than my pants... i have to febreeze them every now and then.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got about 16 days of riding on my pants with no washing and no smell.

YouTube - Del tha funkee homosapien - If you must


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You barely smelled at all Fluid....

My gear smells worse then that after a few days of riding. Guess you need more close calls with 4' around trees to get the juices flowen!

I wash my gear pretty regularly


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I recommend washing your ass. If you're wearing something under your pants (thermals, etc.) your pants shouldn't be stinking. If they are, it's a your ass stinks problem, not a you haven't washed your pants problem.


Hahah.. I'm a sweaty Italian it's not may fault  Well if Vail resorts would start putting some of our hard earned money into some nice Bidet's!!! I usually only do 2-3 days on jeans so 27 seems pretty good! Although I usually only wear UA cold gear under them and we all now how well those make a garment above them smell.



Milo303 said:


> You barely smelled at all Fluid....
> 
> My gear smells worse then that after a few days of riding. Guess you need more close calls with 4' around trees to get the juices flowen!
> 
> I wash my gear pretty regularly


ROFL hahah... Nice. Damn Heritage saved my balls from the 4' tree of death! Watch out for that one!!!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know nothing of todays 4' tree of death and said Heritage haha

Whats done on the pass, stays on the pass ( =


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

My outerwear is always fine as long as i remember to bring it in..

Those days i forget to bring it in from my car though, wow stinky mold smell...then i gotta wash it to get that stank out...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My gear has yet to smell moldy atleast


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I dump in a jug of Nikwax to replenish the water proofing.



Nixwax? what is that? and where can I get some?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Eewwww! Always bring that stuff in to dry! I take my liners out of my boots every night as well to prevent any chance of mildew or mold.


I'm almost never leave my gear out in the cold. Not just for smell but when the sweat soaked boots freeze it accelerates the breaking down of the foam and other materials.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I havent put my gear through the wash yet, I just air it out and make sure it dries completely every night.

Im surprised my pants arent nasty tho, I love my snowboard pants but I shit you not when I tell you they can trap a fart for 4+ hours, their waist seal + waterproofing is that good.

If this Nikwax stuff is that good I just might start washing my gear, waterproofing is more important than being squeaky clean to me. A wash at the end of the season to prevent gear from getting a bit musty is all I need, i'm only running at 14-20 days twice a year anyway.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Eewwww! Always bring that stuff in to dry! I take my liners out of my boots every night as well to prevent any chance of mildew or mold.


I came back from 4 days in Utah this past January and just dumped my gear bag all over the floor, figuring things would dry-out pretty well. All dried fine, with the exception of my left boot that I had stuffed my face-cover in after riding. Well a wool face cover does not allow much foot moisture to exit the boot......talk about stank of mold! Luckily a good washing of the face-cover and a dri-sok in the boot and all worked well.

Come to think of it, I think I have thing still sitting in my boot from yesterday's return from Tahoe.....I better get on that!

That being said, I get about 20-30 days of riding a year and I am usually driving to and from the mountain (2-5 hours) in my pants too. I'm on year 2 and have washed them once.


----------

